# one sick fish reinfecting healthy ones?



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

okay, I posted about my fish most likely having columnaris ( cotton mouth disease ) earlier and how I bought EM tablets, which were recommended. Well, I did a double dosage of the tablets within less than a week apart, and that helped 6 out of my seven fish get better. However the seventh looks to be in very bad shape, although it is eating again it doesn't look good, literally. It has white in patches all over it's body, and part of his upper lip is missing, apparently got eaten away by the disease. None of the other fish have this bad of a problem and they all got cleared with the medicine. However, the medicine was done a week ago, and the seventh fish is still doing badly, but eating. Now my problem is this. One of the healthy fish, that had gotten better, seems to be developing the disease again. It has only been a week since the meds stopped and I noticed he is not eating today, and I seem to have seen a little white forming on his upper lip. Could the very sick one be reinfecting all the healthies? and I know the sick one needs to be separated, but what should I do from there? Should I medicate him separately, giving him half the dosage since it will be in a 2.5 gal tank, or should I just completely remedicate the whole tank? Or both? I don't want any more disease, this has been going on quite a while now, and I hope I can completely clear this mess up so I can enjoy my fish. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It is very possible and in fact, happens often. This is why we cannot stress enough how important a quarantine tank is. I would try another treatment of EM. If the sick fish isn't getting better it may be (IMO & IME) to euthanise him. The loss of one fish bothers me but the loss of several is not acceptable.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would treat the whole tank, with a full dose, as some of the other fish may be infected again.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks for all your help, I have started remedicating the tank, hopefully this works. They are all eating now, and I think the white lip is going, so hopefully all goes well. Thanks again.


----------

